# Weekend w/ The Family



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I got out with my Grandfather, my Dad, and my Uncles this week and had some great fishing. Fished Otter Creek on Wednesday and we hooked into about 35 14" rainbows in a couple hours. We were the only ones in the area catching anything though. Well we wanted some bigger fish so Thursday we headed up to another lake. Fishing was very good and we got into some nicer fish. Gotta Love Them TIGERS! I landed on that went 24 3/4" and about 5 lbs. What a fight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow! :shock: Those are some nice tiger trout! I guess you dont want to disclose the location since you dont mention it in your post. Nice job!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

2 ..... -#&#*!- 

Good report on Otter Creek and the other wherever....  

The tiger's are really getting up in size..Otter Creek, was it crowded?


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

There were probably 5 other groups out where we were at Otter Creek. I can't remember the exact name but I think it was Tamerisk or something like that. Last year we were catching much bigger fish there and I was kinda disappointed in the size. As to the other location... I'm sure its not hard too figure out where its at. But if someone wants to ruin this small place by posting it all over they've got problems. If you know where this place is maybe think twice about blabbing it all over the internet and go there yourself. It makes no sense to tell all the hotspotters and ruin a quality fishery.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great weekend with the family, indeed! Nice fish.

Glad you had fun at both lakes.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome tiger man... Vivian park delivers some monsters this time of year. _(O)_


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

seriously though, great picture. Glad you got out on the hard stuff. Nothing's better than getting out fishing with the family.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> awesome tiger man... Vivian park delivers some monsters this time of year. _(O)_


Dang It!!! I was hoping nobody would figure it out! :x

Oh well, I guess it was bound to happen. :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice tiger.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see you had some good action, that tiger is colored really pretty! Love the way they fight!


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

flyfisher, Nice looking fish, I know exactly where the other spot is! Since there was such a circus from the honey hole fishing report I will think twice as you mentioned in your post about telling anyone else so that you can keep the place secret for your own selfish interests. Update on palisade. I was there last week, not another person on the lake caught three twelve inch rainbows and one ten inch tiger. The fishing hole honey thread didn't make a bit a difference! So much for all the drama!


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

How thick was the ice on Otter Creek?


----------



## HookJaw B (Dec 31, 2007)

You people will never learn. If you want to keep something secret, don't post a report!!! You bring on the arguments yourselves. The only reason to even post a report of a place that you arent going to disclose, is to brag about the fact that you can fish there and no one else can. This site isn't for selfish little secret keepers, it's a site where people can come and find out how the fishing is in various locations of the state. No one cares about your little secret fishing hole! If I want a big fish I will go to Strawberry and catch a 27 inch 8 pound cutt, oh wait I already did. And I have no problem at disclosing exactly where I was and what I was using because unlike you, I care about my fellow fisherman and want everyone to experience awsome fishing days and huge fish. 
Hookjaw


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

HookJaw B said:


> You people will never learn. If you want to keep something secret, don't post a report!!! You bring on the arguments yourselves. The only reason to even post a report of a place that you arent going to disclose, is to brag about the fact that you can fish there and no one else can. This site isn't for selfish little secret keepers, it's a site where people can come and find out how the fishing is in various locations of the state. No one cares about your little secret fishing hole! If I want a big fish I will go to Strawberry and catch a 27 inch 8 pound cutt, oh wait I already did. And I have no problem at disclosing exactly where I was and what I was using because unlike you, I care about my fellow fisherman and want everyone to experience awsome fishing days and huge fish.
> Hookjaw


That fish was only 8 pounds? Not that 8 lbs is a let down, I just thought it would be more like 9 if it had a 15 inch girth.


----------



## HookJaw B (Dec 31, 2007)

It probably was about 9 pounds or so. I didn't offically weigh the beast but according to the fish calculator it was just under 7 pounds. I know it was bigger than that so I have been saying about 8 pounds. Could have been bigger, I was so in shock that I can't even remeber how heavy the thing was.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Ironman said:


> How thick was the ice on Otter Creek?


The ice was about 6'' were we were fishing. I've heard that some areas are thicker and some are thinner. There was actually a large opening in the middle with a bunch of swans sitting on it. I wasn't looking to start an arguement on my "Secret Spot". And you're right, I wanted to show off my nice full colored tiger. If I want big fish I go to Stawberry too, thats not a big secret. I caught a 24" 7 1/2 lb. hog rainbow out of there a couple years ago. The difference is that Strawberry can support a large number of fisherman. This small lake can't. Its my choice to disclose this location or not. If you have questions on Otter Creek go for it I'll be more than happy to share. We were fishing about 8 feet of water using *********** grubs tipped with a mill and a wax and covered in Craw/Anise Smelly Jelly. And I agree with Nibble Nuts, that fish did look a lot bigger than 8 lbs but still a nice fish. Any other questions? Shoot me a PM instead of calling me out like a 2 year old on a message board.


----------



## HookJaw B (Dec 31, 2007)

I sure hope when my son is two years old he can pull 27 inchers through the ice like his daddy.
Last time I checked the adults weren't the one whispering in each others ears, and keeping secrets.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the way you posted your report flyfisher_1984...I thought it was just fine.... 

Of course, I liked the way HookJaw posted his too !!..


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

HookJaw B, I couldn't agree more, by the way the cutthroat you caught was a beauty! People that post pictures of big fish they caught and then claim it's there own secret little spot is in my opinion :lol: childish, inmature and selfish! Some might disagree. It's like famous stars that clamor for publicity and then complain they have no privacy! Hypocrite, I guess the reason I feel so strongly this way is because I have benefited so greatly from people showing me new places I hadn't fished before! I want to blurt out where it is but I'm restraining from doing so! Because this place is definetly not a private lake and alot of people would enjoy fishing there!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

